# Abandoned vans



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Evening all. 
For around 3 weeks now there has been 3 vans parked on the visitor parking spaces outside our house ( we live On a small road on a new build estate with our own parking bays and additional visitors parking ) these vans all turned up around the same time, 2 are un taxed, and all are battered and barely look road worthy. Now I'm not moaning that there's a dirty van parked outside my house but nobody knows anything about the vans and also a few of us have to use those spaces for our own cars/vans. 
There was a car there also last week which had been sat there for a while but one night a guy got in and stuck a trade licence plate in the back and off he went , I'm thinking these vans are something to do with him. 
Anyway what shall or can we do? I've contacted council and no response. 
All 3 have not moved an inch in that time.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Easy will be gone in a few days 
https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

ffrs1444 said:


> Easy will be gone in a few days
> https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


I did search on google and it took me to dvla but then redirected me to local council. I'll have a look at the link , cheers


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Or are they thinking they will safe parked where they are as it's off the road ?? 
I don't think the council own that bit of land , whether that makes a difference or not though


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If the public have access to it, then it will most likely come under the definition of a highway, in which case it needs to taxed, mot'd and insured.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ffrs1444 said:


> Easy will be gone in a few days
> https://www.gov.uk/report-untaxed-vehicle


If only
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378522

so far my 2 abandoned cars are where they are, still taunting me every day


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

spursfan said:


> If only
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378522
> 
> so far my 2 abandoned cars are where they are, still taunting me every day


No way had one up the road near me in Plymouth and gone within a few days and one near my Mrs a Total shed and gone in a few days


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

Are you anywhere near Clearwater Quays? There's a block of flats there with excess parking spaces and a complete block of spaces has been taken over by someone dumping vehicles and so far they're struggling to found out who owns them. Police don't want to know, DVLA not being helpful.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Hugh said:


> Are you anywhere near Clearwater Quays? There's a block of flats there with excess parking spaces and a complete block of spaces has been taken over by someone dumping vehicles and so far they're struggling to found out who owns them. Police don't want to know, DVLA not being helpful.


In Thelwall ? NO but I'm not far from there. And Thelwall is part of my patch and work round there all the time, I'm there today in fact ha.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Are you anywhere near Clearwater Quays? There's a block of flats there with excess parking spaces and a complete block of spaces has been taken over by someone dumping vehicles and so far they're struggling to found out who owns them. Police don't want to know, DVLA not being helpful.


Exactly what I found, Council useless, police powerless, MP had a go but he was trying to deal with the cops and council, so hit a brick wall.
it's proving to be a menace round here, a walk to the shops the other day through the estate on the other side of the road, showed three cars with police aware stickers, someone had also put a sticky on to say "it's over a year now, when are the cops going to move them!!" tickled me:lol:
but on a serious note, those 3 cars are taking up spaces that people who have cars with tax, insurance, mot could park in

Kev


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Not that anyone would_ EVER_ advocate that, of course.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Have you looked on eBay auto trader to see if you can find them for sale so you can link them to someone


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

So you don't want people using the visitors spaces and you say you and your neighbours use them for your cars? Sounds like your visiting your own house haha


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

JordanE said:


> So you don't want people using the visitors spaces and you say you and your neighbours use them for your cars? Sounds like your visiting your own house haha


Don't know why I've only just seen this ha. It's a long story but we don't have enough spaces per house for the cars / vans we've all got. 
And none of us care too much who uses the spaces, just not dodgy car sales people using to it store their untaxed un roadworthy vans


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

rob warrington said:


> Don't know why I've only just seen this ha. It's a long story but we don't have enough spaces per house for the cars / vans we've all got.
> And none of us care too much who uses the spaces, just not dodgy car sales people using to it store their untaxed un roadworthy vans


same situation here, when the estate was built, you were lucky to have 1 car per household, now of course, its completely different


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Pity you do not live near my daughter, on visiting I have to text my reg to the management company who text me back granting 24 hours of parking.
If not registered​ with them the vehicle is clamped after twenty four hours it is towed away 
The maximum registered days is three in a row no return for 48 hrs after that.
May be a handy way to get rid of am unwanted vehicle but all identifying marks need to be removed.
Pity councils would not be as on the ball.


Wee Man


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

wee man said:


> Pity you do not live near my daughter, on visiting I have to text my reg to the management company who text me back granting 24 hours of parking.
> If not registered with them the vehicle is clamped after twenty four hours it is towed away
> The maximum registered days is three in a row no return for 48 hrs after that.
> May be a handy way to get rid of am unwanted vehicle but all identifying marks need to be removed.
> ...


Blimey. One extreme to the other ha
Since I started this post the vans in question have gone or been moved onto the main road, only to now be replaced with another. So in total that's now 6 vans. Because this is a small road it's not the norm for people to be coming down here, now there's guys hanging around at night with the vans, I go out at night and my Mrs and kids are here it makes me feel uneasy. Spoke to council dvla even police and not bothered. I just think this guy is clearly trading in some way so surly he should t be keeping any cars or vans here. Another vans turned up tonight blocking my van in so it will be fun and games in the morning if it's still there. Just not sure what can be done about them


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Anonymous phone to police about suspected drug movements involving vans………


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Anonymous phone to police about suspected drug movements involving vans………


Haha only way to get them round I guess . As I've said before, I'm not being a typical nosy neighbour oh look another van parked outside my window how dare they, I couldnt care less what's parked outside my house, but this guys taking the you know what, and also people coming and going at all hours when they don't even live round here


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> Anonymous phone to police about suspected drug movements involving vans………


That does work. I had the same problem as the OP with a car turning up in the visitors space where we live. They were eating fast food, dumping the rubbish on the floor and smoking something which was definitely not purchased in the local newsagents. The car was also left there for days at a time. Spoke to my cousin who is a police man and he said call the local police and report it as unsocial behavior. It has since had a drugs marker put on it, and fingers crossed has not been seen since.:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'de personally just go and confront the guy/s, (with my mobile on voice record in hand) if your polite and not up the ass about it then you may get a welcomed response.. If the situation becomes hostile then call the police and walk away.


Then it's on to step 2. Making a slight nuisance of your self, letting down tyres, perhaps some brake fluid left on a bonnet you know, just the friendly stuff.:devil:


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I'de personally just go and confront the guy/s, (with my mobile on voice record in hand) if your polite and not up the ass about it then you may get a welcomed response.. If the situation becomes hostile then call the police and walk away.
> 
> Then it's on to step 2. Making a slight nuisance of your self, letting down tyres, perhaps some brake fluid left on a bonnet you know, just the friendly stuff.:devil:


A couple of days ago I went a put a note on the window just saying please park your vans you have for sale at your own house as this is parking for our road not for used car sales 
Came back home today and the note is on the floor saying 'how about no. Touch my van again and I'll touch your car. Have a nice day


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Go for my suggestion then I reckon :lol:


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I'de personally just go and confront the guy/s, (with my mobile on voice record in hand) if your polite and not up the ass about it then you may get a welcomed response.. If the situation becomes hostile then call the police and walk away.
> 
> Then it's on to step 2. Making a slight nuisance of your self, letting down tyres, perhaps some brake fluid left on a bonnet you know, just the friendly stuff.:devil:


The things a total wreck. I think even if it had a match thrown at it, it couldn't look any worse haha


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

You could phone the HMRC confidential line and report all the details as he won't be declaring the sales and you do not want them after you for undeclared income!!


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the exact reason nobody wants people like this hanging about round your home. 
I polite notice then turns to a threat just because they've been asked to move. You don't want these sort ms of people round your house


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you post a google image of the parking area? Just thinking if they are parking spaces could you not install some of those bollards that have a padlock on to keep them upright? Like this: https://www.barriersdirect.co.uk/pa...516?shopping&gclid=CNr_gurb_tICFYoy0wodKmIB0A

Put those in the spaces if and when he moves a van install it and lock it upright lol


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Disco Smudge said:


> Can you post a google image of the parking area? Just thinking if they are parking spaces could you not install some of those bollards that have a padlock on to keep them upright? Like this: https://www.barriersdirect.co.uk/pa...516?shopping&gclid=CNr_gurb_tICFYoy0wodKmIB0A
> 
> Put those in the spaces if and when he moves a van install it and lock it upright lol


Could be an idea I guess. There's 6 or 7 spaces though. And not really sure who actually 'owns' the spaces. We are all a little concerned this is going to be a regular thing though and he's just going to keep coming back here. I guess only something like this would prevent that though


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

How many houses in the street? Maybe you could speak to the other people in the street and come to an agreement on the parking spaces? Maybe you could number the spaces to the houses? Stencils and paint would be cheap enough. Then it would be down to the owners of each space to look after them


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

I've actually just found the van on gumtree ha


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

How much? Maybe buy it then stick it over 2 spaces lol


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Disco Smudge said:


> How much? Maybe buy it then stick it over 2 spaces lol


Hahaha £1400 I'll pass thanks


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

rob warrington said:


> I've actually just found the van on gumtree ha


Then definitely pass it all to HMRC as if he is advertising on Gumtree and they know he can be traced and done by them, guaranteed to end his trading activities!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Post the details on here. Sure a few of us wouldnt mind phoning to enquire about the vans at all hours:lol:

Also post his phone number on as many websites as possible. I am sure he would love to know about accident claims, PPI claims etc.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Post the details on here. Sure a few of us wouldnt mind phoning to enquire about the vans at all hours:lol:
> 
> Also post his phone number on as many websites as possible. I am sure he would love to know about accident claims, PPI claims etc.


Hahaha


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

MPS101 said:


> Then definitely pass it all to HMRC as if he is advertising on Gumtree and they know he can be traced and done by them, guaranteed to end his trading activities!


This. However, the OP will need to know at least the name & address of the person selling the vans. They need this info at fhe very least, together with info about his undeclared activities


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Andyg_TSi said:


> This. However, the OP will need to know at least the name & address of the person selling the vans. They need this info at fhe very least, together with info about his undeclared activities


This is he problem. We don't know where he lives. We'll see what happens this weekend


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good luck - this would drive me nuts. 

Personally I think I might invest in some CCTV to cover my cars and perhaps the visitor spaces if thats possible?

Might be worth applying for some financial products using the mobile number and a fake address. They never check the address but will keep ringing daily for months and months....


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If it's a new build and you have bays and also visitors bays sound like a private run estate. Could you not get in contact with the company that owns runs the estate. 
My friend was in a similar situation was sorted within a week


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> If it's a new build and you have bays and also visitors bays sound like a private run estate. Could you not get in contact with the company that owns runs the estate.
> My friend was in a similar situation was sorted within a week


I think the apartments on he estate have a management company . I'll make some phone calls and see what happens. My neighbour has cctv and his car is next to ours although not over the visitors parking .


----------

